

Ask HN: Review my prototype - http://cluud.in - real time local search for SF - viksit

To scratch an itch, I built this prototype (http://cluud.in) for a local search system that leverages twitter. It allows you to follow "locations", rather than trends or users, like twitter and other services currently offer. What do you think - the design, idea et al? and what would make it more useful and make you come back to use it?
======
viksit
Oh and its pronounced "Clued in"! Cheers. PS. Direct link: <http://cluud.in>

~~~
ScottWhigham
Am I the only one who completely discounts a .in domain as being spam from
India? I certainly would not have ever clicked this link outside of an "Ask
HN" style post b/c I would have expected it to be as such.

~~~
viksit
Hmm, not necessarily. Something like .us was made popular by delicious, but
there's still outside.in and other well named sites that use the postfix "in"
as a verb.. something like justin.tv not being spam from Tuvalu :)

~~~
ScottWhigham
I think you perhaps I wasn't clear: I'm not in any way suggesting that,
because it is from India, it is automatically spam. I am suggesting that, in
my experience, the overwhelming majority of .in websites that I've been to,
been sent to, or seen are either (a) nefarious places, (b) content theives
(i.e. screen scrapers), or crappy blog sites who do nothing but re-post the
same "funny pic!" over and over.

I mean seriously - if you saw a link today for, "imbored.ru", would you (a)
chuckle at how clever the name is and then click the link, or (b) immediately
think, "It's either content theft or a nefarious site"? It's just what it is.

I could make the argument that it's not that .us was made popular by
delicio.us; it's that other companies haven't made the .us domains "seedy"
(yet?).

~~~
viksit
I see what you mean.. In fact, I wasn't actually aware that the proliferation
of .in sites was so large that they might be termed spammy/seedy.. I for one
have never actually seen the seedier ones!

------
timr
Neat. Where'd you get the location definitions? Yelp?

------
babyshake
PHP and mootools? Not into Django/jQuery? :)

~~~
viksit
What gives you the impression its the former? :) Its actually Django with
Prototype..

